# thyroidectomy



## karenbennett (Jun 22, 2010)

Please help me make sure I am correct in coding this:

total thyroidectomy on left side w/ removal of isthmus
subtotal thyroidectomy on right side
nim monitor use


60220
60271-59
95865


not really sure if I should just code one or both thyroidectomies?

thanks


----------



## ems34676 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Thyroids can be tricky*

Since it shows (from what information you gave) that the total Thyroid was not removed you can not code 60271(no substernal thyroid gland removed) I would look at using 60220 for the total Thyroidectomy on left side w/ removal of isthmus. Then I would look at the code 60210 for the subtotal Thyroidectomy on right side with 59 on this code. ON the monitoring if the Doctor performed NIMS I use 95920 and 95867 with modifier 26 I hope this helps


----------



## karenbennett (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes this helps greatly.  Is it ok for the surgeon to code 95920, I have been told before that the surgeon cant bill this? Just wondering maybe I need to review this again.


----------



## ems34676 (Jun 22, 2010)

I haven't had a problem and since I use the modifier 26 insurance pays it except MCD,MCR, Tricare. They don't pay for any monitoring.


----------



## ems34676 (Jun 22, 2010)

*monitoring*

actually my Docs Don't do much monitoring with a Throidectomy. But the codes I gave you are the typical codes I use for the other monitoring we do.


----------



## jthweatt (Jun 23, 2010)

60225 - Thyroid lobectomy (left in this case) with contralateral subtotal lobectomy (right), including isthmusectomy


----------

